

Show HN: My first side project. A Note Management Alternative - donebizkit

Many times, we have some information that we want to dump quickly, for short term use (i.e. TODOs). Other times, we have structured information that we know we won't use often, but we need to save anyway for later access (i.e. code snippets, connection information, cheat sheets ...)<p>justnotes.cc solves that issue. I was tired of using messy desktop sticky notes. And most online software is clunky and uses the infamous tree structure. All of them make it hard to quickly create base structures such as tables and columns.<p>I wanted something HTML based, clean with the ability to quickly search for information.<p>I hope you find a use for it!<p>What do you think about it? Comments and suggestions will really help me at this stage. Thanks!<p>http://justnotes.cc
======
mcrittenden
Just a note that Ctrl+Shift+N on Chrome opens up a new incognito window
instead of starting a new note.

~~~
donebizkit
I hooked up Ctrl+Shift+M to create new notes.

------
twog
Congrats on shipping!

The app looks neat, but UI/UX needs work to take this from a concept to
something awesome. Maybe try connecting with some designers on
<http://www.builditwith.me/> ?

~~~
donebizkit
Tx for the hint. The homepage definitely needs some design. As far as the app
goes, I purposely want it clutter free so that all the focus is on notes and
it's easier to focus on the information in hand (at least as far as I am
concerned). What do you think?

------
mcrittenden
Clickable <http://justnotes.cc>

